

Why I quit my job at Apple - polevaultweb
https://medium.com/lessons-learned-1/6c1a8ab45a

======
stbtrax
Sorry, is there actually a story here? Summary: random IT guy quits for the
same reason most people leave their jobs("I’d become bored of doing the same
thing day in, day out").

~~~
stinos
Can only agree. Now this just reads like: has Apple in the title to generate
more views, but has nothing to do with it whatsoever.

I also kinda frowned upon the sentence "have been living with a depression for
the last 7 years". Of course I cannot know for sure, but I know these days
there's too much people using 'depression' to describe the typical not-so-
happy feeling any sane human has from time to time about himself or the world.
And that comes nowhere close to a _true_ depression.

~~~
Smutchings
On the depression front: I know a lot of people use it as an explanation for
having a down day. But believe me, I wish that were the case. The last 7 years
have been an emotional roller coaster, and not one I would wish on anyone.

Honestly, I wasn't going to put Apple in the title to being with. But someone
convinced me I should. Kinda wish I didn't now.

~~~
stinos
hey I know the feeling :] Hope it gets better, soon. Sports is definitely the
best natural way, next to meditation..

------
davvid
_On June 3rd 2013, I started working [...], this week, I quit._

This article has no substance, and even if it did, he was not at Apple for
very long.

~~~
otakucode
And yet in the first paragraph he claims he had worked there for 4 years?

>In March of this year, as close to 5 months ago as makes no difference, I
quit my job. It was my first full time job, and I had worked there for all but
4 years.

Huh? Am I failing reading comprehension here? I think I have a sinus infection
but I don't think my brain is THAT off today...

~~~
Smutchings
Two different jobs. I realise now that it could be confusing

------
Smutchings
I thought it best I chime in on this, as I wrote it.

This was not intended to be shared on a site like this, it was written with
those around me in mind. It just so happens I like Medium.

If you think that I wasn't here very long, that's fine. If you don't like the
content, that's fine. You weren't the target audience. I just posted something
to explain to those around me why I was making what a lot of them thought was
a bad choice.

------
jwilliams
I admire people that roll the dice like this, and I've probably done it more
than a few times myself.

The one that stood out for me though - was being healthy and losing weight. It
can be just as difficult to be healthy when you're doing nothing, when you're
travelling, when you're working for the man, when you're doing 80 hours a week
in your own startup -- or even this guy, who says he was in his (perhaps)
ideal job.

A lifestyle reboot has it's place, but I've found thought-processes like "if I
wasn't working here I would be healthy" are rarely true.

~~~
Smutchings
Believe me, I know that it's not gonna be a magic button I can just press. I
have planned out my next steps.

Before starting this role, I was working towards losing weight and had lost
about 14lbs. I have a plan, and the job doesn't fit it at the moment.

~~~
jwilliams
Was a gross generalization I know.

Good luck.

------
michelpereira
Sorry but you quitting your job is not related to getting healthy, you can do
that everywhere and is only possible if you want.

------
adamlj
This was very nicely written and resonates with my thoughts. Get off the
hamster wheel!

~~~
Smutchings
Thanks for the comment. This was supposed to be nothing more than an
explanation to my friends, and perhaps someone else would think "I've been
wanting to quit my job, why don't I just do it already?".

If I can inspire one person to do something they love rather than do something
they think they're expected to do, even better.

